# 6’2 is statistically top 10 percentile of height



## LooksPSL (Dec 15, 2019)

Lol. “6ft is short” “6’3 is the minimum required”

I thought redpilled people prided themselves on placing objective reality over emotions. Logic over feels. It doesn’t matter if you FEEL short at 5’11, you are statically above average. It doesn’t matter if you FEEL like a complete dwarf at 5’9, you’re a statically only a bit below average 


Logic and empirical statistics > Emotions. Come on guys
Edit: in the United States


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm 6'2" and I do indded height mog 90% of men on the street.

But it can be easy to feel short in environment that preselects for tall men.

My current job has the most obvious bias for hiring tall men I've ever seen. I go from being 90th percentile to just barely being 60th because my company won't stop hiring 6'5 tallfags.

If I didn't heightmog large swaths of men in the street I'd lose touch with reality and feel kinda insecure about my height ngl


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

6'5" is top 5%


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 15, 2019)

According to this website, at 19 years old - 182cm, I'm in the 78th percentile (feels about right), but at 188cm, I would be in the 95th percentile. Makes sense if this is worldwide, it doesn't state whether it is or not. But in Australia, when I'm wearing normal shoes, I would say that I height mog 80%, and when I go out I wear thick shoes (4cm gain), I mog at least 95%. I might be delusional, but I'm always the tallest in photos when I'm at clubs with randoms.





CDC Height for Age Percentiles for Boys (2 - 20 years)


Calculate Z-score and percentile




reference.medscape.com


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 6'5" is top 5%




Top 1%


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> According to this website, at 19 years old - 182cm, I'm in the 78th percentile (feels about right), but at 188cm, I would be in the 95th percentile. Makes sense if this is worldwide, it doesn't state whether it is or not. But in Australia, when I'm wearing normal shoes, I would say that I height mog 80%, and when I go out I wear thick shoes (4cm gain), I mog at least 95%. I might be delusional, but I'm always the tallest in photos when I'm at clubs with randoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6'1" is top 10%




LooksPSL said:


> Top 1%


i wouldnt go that far


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 15, 2019)

braging tallfags


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> braging tallfags


nigger youre 5'11"


----------



## Dogs (Dec 15, 2019)

6'2'' is more like 95 percentile.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 15, 2019)

then why is it when I go outside I literally get height mugged by like 90% of women (I'm 5'10'' barefoot, almost 6 foot in my air maxs)

JFL


----------



## spark (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i wouldnt go that far


99.559th Percentile in the USA
98th Percentile in Germany
96th Percentile in the Netherlands


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 6'5" is top 5%


Its top 0.5% in the USA


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

spark said:


> 99.559th Percentile in the USA
> 98th Percentile in Germany
> 96th Percentile in the Netherlands





Fuk said:


> Its top 0.5% in the USA





LooksPSL said:


> Top 1%


i meant to write 6'2"


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 15, 2019)

In a post-war, post traditional female role society, full of thirsty beta males, feminism, and social media... it's not enough to be in the top 50th or even top 30th percentile of men.

Women now make their own money and so any girl over a 6/10 rating demands a top 10th percentile men - dating apps means chances are she has fucked one of these guys who just used her as a ONS and has skewed her standards much higher than they would have been if she was a woman in the 1950s.

It is what it is and you can bitch and whine about it or you can looksmaxx and do everything you can to get into that category.

Height admittedly is tricky because there is pretty much no real option besides LL - which even has it's limitations at 2-3 inches maximum.


----------



## john2 (Dec 15, 2019)

OK man, I agree.

I will stop with the 6ft 4 or death meme now.

I am 6ft 1 and my goal is 190 CM, which is like 6ft 2.

I will only heightmaxx to be 6ft 2.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 15, 2019)

under 6ft is manlet. You realize there are way more dwarfs than giants nigga


----------



## spark (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> OK man, I agree.
> 
> I will stop with the 6ft 4 or death meme now.
> 
> ...


190 is 6'3


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

spark said:


> 190 is 6'3


Wrong. 
6'3" is 190.5 cm.


----------



## Reoa (Dec 16, 2019)

I took a calculator and im in the 96.9 percentile


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 16, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> According to this website, at 19 years old - 182cm, I'm in the 78th percentile (feels about right), but at 188cm, I would be in the 95th percentile. Makes sense if this is worldwide, it doesn't state whether it is or not. But in Australia, when I'm wearing normal shoes, I would say that I height mog 80%, and when I go out I wear thick shoes (4cm gain), I mog at least 95%. I might be delusional, but I'm always the tallest in photos when I'm at clubs with randoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, but you're BY FAR the tallest in other countries with populations of over 1 billion. So that evens out the global height scale putting you in over the 90th percentile, despite maybe only being within the 80's in Chadstralia


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 16, 2019)

We naturally tend to ignore instances of mogging others but pay disproportionate attention to instances of being mogged. I am 5'11 and when I walk around (European city) I know that I am taller than average if I pay attention to every male I see, but that isn't natural behaviour. Usually when we walk around short men are kinda invisible. If you see some 6'3 guy he will stick out especially if he is standing right next to you.


----------



## robtical (Dec 20, 2019)

Statistics mean nothing. Only real life matter


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 20, 2019)

in bolivia?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 20, 2019)

OP I HOPE YOU ARE READY TO BE ROASTED

#1: Women DONT GIVE A FUCK about statistics, if a woman has dated ( fucked ) a 6'2 man in the past, she will FEEL like anything less than that is a manlet. Remember that the TOP 10 percentile is only a Tinder, Bumble, POF swipe away....

Have you ever pulled out a 5.5 inch dick and then explained to a girl that is statistically the average and then she took it like it was a 8 inch? NOPE. Her FEELS > Actual observable reality

#2: Statistics have a lot of noise due to minorities and oldfags bringing down the overrall height, MOST guys on this forum are competing ( against young white males ) in bars/clubs, college campuses, dating apps where there are TONS and TONS of young tallfags, and sub 6'1 manlets simply dont have the MALE MODEL faces to override girl's basic desire for tall height

Go out to any bars/clubs and notice 6'2 is like 30 percentile suddenly. Manlets stay home or go to gym to improve themselves while tallfags go to bars because they dont need to diet or lift to get laid


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Lol. “6ft is short” “6’3 is the minimum required”
> 
> I thought redpilled people prided themselves on placing objective reality over emotions. Logic over feels. It doesn’t matter if you FEEL short at 5’11, you are statically above average. It doesn’t matter if you FEEL like a complete dwarf at 5’9, you’re a statically only a bit below average
> 
> ...


Really old post by now but this is my first time seeing it. 
Statistics don't matter. Full stop. What matters is how you are perceived by other people. It doesn't matter if you are statistically "only a little below average" at 5'9. People see you as short. Therefore you are short.
Inb4 "no they don't blah blah blah". *Cope.*


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 20, 2019)

US is manlet country. At 6'2'' you still get slaughtered in Germany, Netherlands and Nordics.


----------



## Repzta (Dec 20, 2019)

Statistically 6’2 is 92% in France (men only)


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 20, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> In a post-war, post traditional female role society, full of thirsty beta males, feminism, and social media... it's not enough to be in the top 50th or even top 30th percentile of men.
> 
> Women now make their own money and so any girl over a 6/10 rating demands a top 10th percentile men - dating apps means chances are she has fucked one of these guys who just used her as a ONS and has skewed her standards much higher than they would have been if she was a woman in the 1950s.
> 
> ...


Tbh tbh


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 20, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i wouldnt go that far



Lol. As you get to the outsides of the curve, it accelerates very quickly, if that makes sense. 6'5'' is absolutely atleast top 1%.

5'9'' is 50%
5'10'' is 60%
5'10.6'' is 70%
5'11.5'' is 80%
6' is 90%
6'1.7'' is top 95%








Height Percentile Calculator by Gender (United States)


Height percentile calculator for adult men and women in the United States. Toggle between feet/inches and meters/centimeters and see the distribution.




dqydj.com


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Lol. As you get to the outsides of the curve, it accelerates very quickly, if that makes sense. 6'5'' is absolutely atleast top 1%.
> 
> 5'9'' is 50%
> 5'10'' is 60%
> ...


Lifefuel but I still wish I was 6'6
@cocainecowboy 
@6'4 looksmaxxxer 
@6ft5manlet 
Legit feeling a little jelly of you boys this morning as crazy and insecure as that sounds. I'm in a really blackpilled mood ngl, must be the sleep deprivation.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 20, 2019)

You're 6'3 so you're officially tall you're part of the looksmax me big boys gang


LordNorwood said:


> Lifefuel but I still wish I was 6'6
> @cocainecowboy
> @6'4 looksmaxxxer
> @6ft5manlet
> Legit feeling a little jelly of you boys this morning as crazy and insecure as that sounds. I'm in a really blackpilled mood ngl, must be the sleep deprivation.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You're 6'3 so you're officially tall you're part of the looksmax me big boys gang


Wow. I don't know what to say tbh. It feels so good to be included. As prince of manlets within our group I will do you guys proud.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Wow. I don't know what to say tbh. It feels so good to be included. As prince of manlets within our group I will do you guys proud.


Nah mate you're good 6'3 is the start of tall


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Nah mate you're good 6'3 is the start of tall


Brb buying 2 inch lifts


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 20, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 6'5" is top 5%


1%


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 20, 2019)

yeah, and? we know that the bottom 80% of men are invisible to women. u need to be top 20 just to get your foot in the door (height, face, everything.)


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 20, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> yeah, and? we know that the bottom 80% of men are invisible to women. u need to be top 20 just to get your foot in the door (height, face, everything.)


You mean top 5%? To make it these days with decent looking women you need to be at least 5 psl 6'1 barefoot with a gym body


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 20, 2019)

I didn't read the link you posted but is it considering the entire population


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You mean top 5%? To make it these days with decent looking women you need to be at least 5 psl 6'1 barefoot with a gym body


Just look like Nick Bateman to atleast say Hy to a female theory


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 20, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I didn't read the link you posted but is it considering the entire population
> 
> Just look like Nick Bateman to atleast say Hy to a female theory


Unironically bro. The 2020s are gonna be brutal hypergamy wise.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Unironically bro. The 2020s are gonna be brutal hypergamy wise.


It's already Brutual in late 2010s can't imagine how it's gonna be in coming years. We are going back to the prehistoric era where tallest and strongest Chad with best genetic makeup fucking all the women


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> It's already Brutual in late 2010s can't imagine how it's gonna be in coming years. We are going back to the prehistoric era where tallest and strongest Chad with best genetic makeup fucking all the women


Society will collapse into absolute carnage and open warfare long before that, don't worry


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 20, 2019)

tfw top 3% in IQ and bottom 5% in height.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Lifefuel but I still wish I was 6'6
> @cocainecowboy
> @6'4 looksmaxxxer
> @6ft5manlet
> Legit feeling a little jelly of you boys this morning as crazy and insecure as that sounds. I'm in a really blackpilled mood ngl, must be the sleep deprivation.


my friend is 6"3 and people ask me if i am taller than him (i am 6"5) so i think that after 190cm you are tall and thats that rly


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> tfw top 3% in IQ and bottom 5% in height.


*Kriisssssssss krosssssss*


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 20, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> tfw top 3% in IQ and bottom 5% in height.


mirin iq hard


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Society will collapse into absolute carnage and open warfare long before that, don't worry


Every civilization has it's decline and a new order will rise from it's ashes


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 20, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> mirin iq hard


Wait till you get a load of mine


Spoiler



its double digit


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 20, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> mirin iq hard


Wouldn't change IQ for height, but would still do almost anything to be even average height.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 20, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Wait till you get a load of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


you strike me as an intellect bro


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 20, 2019)

8x6 dong is top 1% but that doesn’t make it any less ideal. 6’2 is like 7.5x5.5. It’s quite good but a bit more would be a lot better


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You mean top 5%? To make it these days with decent looking women you need to be at least 5 psl 6'1 barefoot with a gym body


brutal 5% pill


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 20, 2019)

*everyone above is coping, under 6ft is short PERIOD*, cave men who ate shit ton of meat, and Nordic countries that have high amount s of dairy and meat have average height of 6ft. 6ft-6'3 is the ideal human height for health and pussy
Look at male model heights nigga many are 6ft including Channing Tatum and Jordan Barrett


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 20, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> tfw top 3% in IQ and bottom 5% in height.


136iq and 5’4?


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 20, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> OP I HOPE YOU ARE READY TO BE ROASTED
> 
> #1: Women DONT GIVE A FUCK about statistics, if a woman has dated ( fucked ) a 6'2 man in the past, she will FEEL like anything less than that is a manlet. Remember that the TOP 10 percentile is only a Tinder, Bumble, POF swipe away....
> 
> ...


this completely based and copes me. In height averages they include disabled people and old people who grew up with shit nutrition. Actual average height is 5'11+ anyone who says otherwise is gigacoping. Under 6ft is manlet period. 6'1+ is ideal (6ft in the morning doesn't count)


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 20, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> this completely based and copes me. In height averages they include disabled people and old people who grew up with shit nutrition. Actual average height is 5'11+ anyone who says otherwise is gigacoping. Under 6ft is manlet period. 6'1+ is ideal (6ft in the morning doesn't count)



Yes bro, I try my best to be as unbiased as possible

Too many people cope that face > height but face is only better than height IF you have a near male model face that is striking enough for random strangers to compilment you which is RARE and even then you can be rejected for your height

It is much more common for men to get laid due to height because height does not own a monopoly of ugly faces, most tallfags are average looking by default, so some simple leanmaxing and plastic surgery can ascend them


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 20, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> 136iq and 5’4?


130-140 and 5'7


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 20, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> 130-140 and 5'7


5’7 is not bottom 5%.


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 20, 2019)

People take the height pill to extreme measures. Listen I lived in the Netherlands for almost 3 fucking months and at 6ft i still felt taller than most. Yes you find a lot more 6'2s and 6'3s but you think there isn't a lot of 5'9s and 5'10s? Jfl.


6'2 is very tall.


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 20, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> this completely based and copes me. In height averages they include disabled people and old people who grew up with shit nutrition



yeah they also include dwarfs, people in wheelchairs and quadriplegics. plus since the scientists themselves are short incels, they actually correct the data to make it more bluepilled so they can cope (just like with penis stats). the real average among young whites is 6'4 and anything below that is LL-worthy.


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 20, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> 5’7 is not bottom 5%.


It is in my nordic country.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 21, 2019)

tehVigilante said:


> People take the height pill to extreme measures. Listen I lived in the Netherlands for almost 3 fucking months and at 6ft i still felt taller than most. Yes you find a lot more 6'2s and 6'3s but you think there isn't a lot of 5'9s and 5'10s? Jfl.
> 
> 
> 6'2 is very tall.


*huge COPE
under 6ft is manlet
6'2 is 1/3 forehead above average*


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 21, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You're 6'3 so you're officially tall you're part of the looksmax me big boys gang


Can I join? 6’3 Curry checking in


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 22, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Can I join? 6’3 Curry checking in


Yeah ofc welcome mate


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 22, 2019)

statistic matter nothing

theory matter nothing

its all about the real world


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Dec 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I'm 6'2" and I do indded height mog 90% of men on the street.
> 
> But it can be easy to feel short in environment that preselects for tall men.
> 
> ...


This is so true, I mog 99% of the people in my country. But in my school ain't no guy under 6 foot, so it goes from 99 to like 80 or some shit


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 22, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> *huge COPE
> under 6ft is manlet
> 6'2 is 1/3 forehead above average*



autism


----------



## spark (Dec 22, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> *huge COPE
> under 6ft is manlet
> 6'2 is 1/3 forehead above average*


being a manlet is average though


----------



## SMVbender (Dec 22, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 6'5" is top 5%


Changes. In middle east and balkans it is >1%.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 22, 2019)

SMVbender said:


> Changes. In middle east and balkans it is >1%.


i miswrote 6'2" in my original post

its >1% here in the U.S. as well


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 22, 2019)

keep coping average is 6ft+


----------



## shibo (Dec 22, 2019)

Ok im top 10 percentile nice


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 22, 2019)

tehVigilante said:


> my penis so small


keep coping manlet under 6ft is subhuman


spark said:


> i have small pp


over for currys like u
under 6ft is manlet


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 22, 2019)

damn bro thas crazy but ion remember asking


----------



## the next o'pry (Dec 22, 2019)

nibbacel=below 6foot 4


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 23, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> i have micropenis
> 
> over for currys like u
> under 6ft is manlet



Keep projecting ugly ogre manlet.


----------

